# Has Anyone used Z-Max in their 1.8T's yet ? ? ?



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used Z-MAX oil additive in their Vag 1.8T. If so any advice would be helpful & greatly appreciated. This crap is great in all other vehicles. i guess im worried if would affect my Turbo (ko3s).


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

z-max is horse urine 
you're wasting your money.
enjoy.
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2001/02/zmax1.shtm


_Modified by Mortal_Wombat at 6:29 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for the response. if there is anyone that has used either Z-Max product please post up & share your results.


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (bobbyborakid)*

Why spend money on additives ?
BUY a decent oil brand and leave it alone.They don't spend years of development and wait for somebody to buy a additive and dump it in the pan... makes sense now?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (bobbyborakid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbyborakid* »_thanks for the response. if there is anyone that has used either Z-Max product please post up & share your results. 

so someone posts a link to where the FTC is suing them for lying to customers, and the products severely adverse effects on engines, yet you still want someone to tell you to buy it?
here you go. its awesome, not only will your car make more power, and get better mileage, you'll also get 18% more sex.


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote, originally posted by bobbyborakid » 
thanks for the response. if there is anyone that has used either Z-Max product please post up & share your results. 
so someone posts a link to where the FTC is suing them for lying to customers, and the products severely adverse effects on engines, yet you still want someone to tell you to buy it?
here you go. its awesome, not only will your car make more power, and get better mileage, you'll also get 18% more sex.

NO JERKOFF, 1ST OFF I USED THE FUEL ADDITIVE NOT THE OIL ONE 2ND I ASKED FOR OTHERS TO POST RESULTS BECAUSE I USED IT A FEW TIMES AND CURIOUS TO **** REACTIONS. OH AND JUST CU 1 PLACE SAYS THEY LIED DOESNT MEAN NETHING


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bobbyborakid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbyborakid* »_
NO JERKOFF, 1ST OFF I USED THE FUEL ADDITIVE NOT THE OIL ONE 2ND I ASKED FOR OTHERS TO POST RESULTS BECAUSE I USED IT A FEW TIMES AND CURIOUS TO **** REACTIONS. OH AND JUST CU 1 PLACE SAYS THEY LIED DOESNT MEAN NETHING

So much wrong here, I don't even know where to start. So I'll just go with don't waste your money on snake oil,I mean additives. Buy a quality oil to start with, and leave it at that.


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

thank you. i havent bought n e thing since, but i said i used the GAS GAS GAS additive NOT OIL!. i run mobil 1 fully synthetic oil. i was just lookin for a FUEL additive to keep injectors n valves clean but im good to go now and done with this post


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (bobbyborakid)*

need a shoulder fam?
just put fuel injector cleaner in every oil change you will be fine.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (bobbyborakid)*

bobbyborakid.....just save your cash...oil additives are unnecessary...and gas additives are unnecessary...major gas companies already put additives in their gas that clean fuel systems...if you really just HAVE to spend money, run an STP gas treatment once a month...or if you want to spend more money, pour in a can of BG44k


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

thank you pturner.im just gonna keep runnin 93oct. and mobil 1 fully synthetic and no additives. i cant go wrong that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (bobbyborakid)*

The Z max oil treatment formula dates back to the 40's and was sold as "Speedway Cocktail" back then.


----------

